# MadAudi Eyelids



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anyone other than MadAudi make eyelids for the C6 A6? ...or... is there anywhere to get them cheaper than on the MadAudi website?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: MadAudi Eyelids (TT_Power)*

TM tuning has eyelids
69 bucks
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=154#


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: MadAudi Eyelids (buddahvw)*

Price sounds much better, but they don't look nearly as good. Thanks for the input.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: MadAudi Eyelids (TT_Power)*

not a huge fan of lids, but those do look better post pics when you add them on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: MadAudi Eyelids (buddahvw)*

Will do...I like how the madaudi ones look on the A6. It makes the are look more aggressive.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: MadAudi Eyelids (TT_Power)*

yes, I agree and am going to order the madaudi ones too......
their rear spoiler is nice too......
but their brushed mirror caps are on backorder :-(


----------

